# KWin 4.2 & Composite [solved]

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich habe gestern auf KDE 4.2 geupdated.

Leider klappen aber die "Compiz"-Like Effekte von KWin nicht: Will ich die Effekte aktivieren kommt folgende Fehlermeldung

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
> 
> Check your X configuration. You may also concider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.

 

Den Composite type habe ich auch schon vergebens von OpenGL zu XRender geändert.

Ich nutze die x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82

In der .xsessionerrors gibt es folgende Einträge:

```
kwin(9089): Compositing self-check failed, disabling compositing.

kwin(9089): Failed to initialize compositing, compositing disabled

kwin(9089): Consult http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KWin/4.0-release-notes#Setting_up

kwin(9089): Couldn't find framebuffer configuration for default depth!

kwin(9089): Failed to initialize compositing, compositing disabled

kwin(9089): Consult http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KWin/4.0-release-notes#Setting_up

```

EDIT: Diese Internetseite habe ich auch schon "konsultiert". Bringt aber leider nichts.

Desweiteren gibts die xorg.conf und die Xorg.0.log.

Hat jemand ne Idee, was man da noch machen kann?

Weitere Infos gibts gerne auf Anfrage.

----------

## franzf

Wenn es deine Grafikkarte zulässt (>= nvidia 6) kannst du es mal mit dem 180.22-nvidia-drivers versuchen.

Da wurden nämlich zahlreiche Sachen speziell für kde4 geflickt.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

naja sein hauptproblem ist, das der nvidia xorg treiber das glx modul nicht initialisieren kann, da das wfb modul fehlt. (Siehe (EE) meldungen in der xorg.0.log)

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> naja sein hauptproblem ist, das der nvidia xorg treiber das glx modul nicht initialisieren kann, da das wfb modul fehlt. (Siehe (EE) meldungen in der xorg.0.log)

 

Für was ist das wfb nötig? (sry, um die Zeit ist meine Glaskugel schon im Schrank eingeschlossen :/)

Ansonsten find ich hier noch

```
# (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

# (EE) NVIDIA(0):    log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

# (EE) NVIDIA(0):    server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

# (EE) NVIDIA(0):    you continue to encounter problems, Please try

# (EE) NVIDIA(0):    reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

Also nvidia-Treiber neu installieren.

// edit:

Schau mal nach /usr/lib/xorg/modules/

Da sollte eine libwfb.so liegen. wenn nicht findest du evtl. eine libnvidia-wfb.so.xxxx (<-Version). Dann reicht ein Symlink.

Und vllt. löst sich ja auch so dein GLX-Problem.

Schau mal nach /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/ ob da eine libglx.so liegt.

Aber irgendwie glaub ich, du hast mal ein verbugtes ebuild erwischt...

Installier nvidia-drivers neu und versuch vllt. auch die letzte Version (180.22 ist kein beta/rc, ist ein stable release), bin mir sicher dass du es so wieder ans Laufen kriegst.

----------

## Josef.95

Wurde evtl. nur ein 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

vergessen?

MfG

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   naja sein hauptproblem ist, das der nvidia xorg treiber das glx modul nicht initialisieren kann, da das wfb modul fehlt. (Siehe (EE) meldungen in der xorg.0.log) 
> 
> Für was ist das wfb nötig? (sry, um die Zeit ist meine Glaskugel schon im Schrank eingeschlossen :/)
> 
> 

 

wfb ist eine library, welche Funktionen implementiert mit denen 2D Zeichenfunktionen mit der 3D Engine der Grafikkarte abgebildet werden. Das wfb modul wird, soweit ich weis, vom xorg-server ab version 1.4 mit geliefert. Der nvidia treiber liefert dieses modul auch mit, und verwendet die eigenen implementation, falls eine xorg-version älter als 1.4 verwendet wird.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wfb ist eine library, welche Funktionen implementiert mit denen 2D Zeichenfunktionen mit der 3D Engine der Grafikkarte abgebildet werden. Das wfb modul wird, soweit ich weis, vom xorg-server ab version 1.4 mit geliefert. Der nvidia treiber liefert dieses modul auch mit, und verwendet die eigenen implementation, falls eine xorg-version älter als 1.4 verwendet wird.

 

WOW, Danke!

Ich hatte ja doch noch geschaut ("xorg wfb") und bin auf einen Eintrag in der debian-Mailingliste gestoßen, wo eben die Sache mit dem falschen Namen und dem Symlink stand.

Es gibt ja noch einen Fehler, den mit "dbi". Da bin ich aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden, denn scheinbar interessieren sich unverhältnismäßig mehr Menschen für Datenbanken als für xorg  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## manuels

ein 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

hat geholfen.

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

----------

